# April 2012 DOTM Picture Submissions: Spring Pictures!



## rannmiller

In the spirit of not having to do another 4 polls for people to have to vote on to narrow it down to the top 10, we are going to just do the Option 3 method discussed in the other thread.



> Option 3: We leave photo submissions open for 10 days. After that, submissions are closed but everyone has 10 days to go through and "likes" their favorite pictures. You can feel free to "like" as many pictures as you'd like, but only your favorites. Don't like every picture cuz it's cute, like your favorite ones that you'd really like to see in the calendar. Whichever 10 pictures get the most "likes" go on to the finals and get voted on for the rest of the month.


This month's theme is Spring Pictures! This means flowers, grass, pastel colors, etc. You know, Spring :smile: 

RULES

Any dog can be pictured, as long as the dog(s) pictured are around or conveying something to do with Springtime, so be creative! 

Any picture submitted must be of a dog(s) you own/have owned. Photo DOES NOT have to be taken this month...it could be from 20 years ago if you have one!

No major photoshopping/editing. Black and white pictures are OK. 

No people in the pictures please! Only dogs! 

Photos must be high resolution, for now lets say 1148 pixels wide by 804 pixels tall. 

Limit photo submissions to 1 photo per member. 

The first place winner will have the spotlight of this month as well as 2nd, 3rd and 4th place winners will have a snapshot on the side and will show up in the April 2013 Calendar.

Let the submissions begin!


----------



## Zeus&Slim09

Kingdom and Zeus in the Bluebonnets









ETA: If this picture ends up being too small I can email someone the original.


----------



## Sprocket

Took this one today...I love it 

Sprocket


----------



## twotonelover

EDIT: OK if you right click and "view image" the high res picture should show up 

This will always be my favorite picture of my baby girl


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Wow great submissions already guys


----------



## DaneMama

Akasha in the Goldenrods


----------



## rannmiller

Goodness these pictures are all fantastic so far! This might almost be a harder month than the puppies! Keep 'em coming guys!


----------



## kady05

Wilson happy that Spring is finally here! 










(can edit out my signature)


----------



## chowder

Great spring pictures so far!! The colors and clarity are gorgeous. Some people here have really nice cameras!

Glad I took my Allegra before I viewed them, I'm sneezing just looking at all those spring flowers. :heh:


----------



## meggels

I need a damn camera


----------



## kady05

chowder said:


> Great spring pictures so far!! The colors and clarity are gorgeous. Some people here have really nice cameras!


Not to turn this into a "thing", but the cameras don't do all the work


----------



## chowder

kady05 said:


> Not to turn this into a "thing", but the cameras don't do all the work



Very true!! But I am looking for a new DSLR (my husband dropped ours and it was getting old anyway) so I keep checking out the properties on the pictures out of curiosity. I do indeed like your camera and it's one on my list :smile:


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

Whoops! I'm going to have to remember we are going by the "like your favs" rule now :nod:


----------



## chowder

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Whoops! I'm going to have to remember we are going by the "like your favs" rule now :nod:


Ooops, good thing you said that. I'd totally forgotten about that. I may have to wait on my 'likes' until everyone decided on their final submissions.


----------



## xellil

I like Yogi with the daffodils!


----------



## xellil

kady05 said:


> Not to turn this into a "thing", but the cameras don't do all the work


But with a crappy camera it doesn't matter if the photographer is good. Now me, I am a crappy photographer so it doesn't matter what kind of camera I have.


----------



## xellil

chowder said:


> Ooops, good thing you said that. I'd totally forgotten about that. I may have to wait on my 'likes' until everyone decided on their final submissions.


You can "like" more than one. Which is what I really "LIKE" about this new way to vote!


----------



## frogdog

xellil said:


> I like Yogi with the daffodils!


Well, I can change the contest pic...have several with him among the daffodils...decisions decisions.


----------



## Caty M

Boo. Here in Alberta Canada it's still brown. And there's snow on the ground. Might have to sit this one out..


----------



## Muttkip

Takoda at the ADBA dog show last year in Cartersville, Ga


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

I'll have to find some flowers or something around here. I can't wait to see all of the pictures!


----------



## rannmiller

frogdog said:


> Well, I can change the contest pic...have several with him among the daffodils...decisions decisions.


Of course! You have until the 10th to decide on your final picture. Please try to avoid doing it too often though! 

Also keep in mind you can always "unlike" a picture if you change your mind, but because of people changing their minds on submissions, I'm gonna wait until submissions are closed to start "liking" pics.


----------



## Herzo

Muttkip said:


> Takoda at the ADBA dog show last year in Cartersville, Ga


Muttkip I'm not trying to pick on you but I don't think there can be people in the picture. Do you have one with just Takoda in it?


----------



## Unosmom

I love this pic of Uno, it cracks me up because he looks so happy


----------



## Julee




----------



## Muttkip

Herzo said:


> Muttkip I'm not trying to pick on you but I don't think there can be people in the picture. Do you have one with just Takoda in it?


Sadly no I don't . That's the best picture I have of her...the rest are crappy cell pics.


----------



## DaneMama

Muttkip said:


> Sadly no I don't . That's the best picture I have of her...the rest are crappy cell pics.


Unfortunately it wont be considered because there are people in it. But you still have a little less than a week to get one of her without people.


----------



## CaliandBear

My boy shiloh


----------



## lovemydogsalways

Emma smelling the Tulips.


----------



## rannmiller

Reno's version of Spring involves a lot of wind and snow flurries, so we'll see if I can get any decent pictures to enter!


----------



## meggels

What about pictures with the Easter Bunny? I think Murph is getting his done Saturday LOL.


----------



## DaneMama

meggels said:


> What about pictures with the Easter Bunny? I think Murph is getting his done Saturday LOL.


Id rather see him out in the flowers since the theme is spring...not Easter.


----------



## frogdog

Meg, remember this is going to be a calendar for the masses...no holidays highlighted.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Here's an older one of Shadow...


----------



## meggels

Oh, that's all I've got then lol  No camera of my own to take pics.


----------



## Little Brown Jug

Boone up on Blueberry Hill.


----------



## xchairity_casex




----------



## AveryandAudrey

Avery last Spring drinking from a creek. A couple of yellow flowers there. Thats about all I've got with flowers.


----------



## DeekenDog

Yay! I didn't miss the deadline this month. Here's Deeken from last spring.


----------



## malluver1005

I don't know how to make it bigger so mods can you please help? Here's Aspen


----------



## Muttkip

Here's Takoda from our trip to the lake today and her first time swimming.


----------



## Herzo

So I'm hoping that a mod can make this bigger for me. Sorry I know your busy, one of these days I will get it I promise.










This is Turtle last spring and yes there only dandelions, the next day it snowed but the dogs wouldn't go out in it.


----------



## malluver1005

Question, is it too late to change your picture?


----------



## Sprocket

malluver1005 said:


> Question, is it too late to change your picture?


I changed mine yesterday! Lol


----------



## DDBsR4Me

Can I still enter? 

If so, here's my submission... he says "Ahhhhh, green grass!"











PS..mods could you please make it bigger??


----------



## DaneMama

DDBsR4Me said:


> PS..mods could you please make it bigger??



Made it bigger but I think it'll be too small of an image to use for the calendar. If you have a larger copy I'd use that one....

SUBMISSIONS END TOMORROW!!!! FINALIZE YOUR PICTURE SELECTIONS!!!!


----------



## DDBsR4Me

DaneMama said:


> Made it bigger but I think it'll be too small of an image to use for the calendar. If you have a larger copy I'd use that one....
> 
> SUBMISSIONS END TOMORROW!!!! FINALIZE YOUR PICTURE SELECTIONS!!!!


I did crop if from the original photo, I dunno if that makes a difference?....let me see if the original will work. I also tried to make the cropped one bigger....


----------



## DaneMama

DDBsR4Me said:


> I did crop if from the original photo, I dunno if that makes a difference?....let me see if the original will work. I also tried to make the cropped one bigger....
> 
> View attachment 7131
> 
> 
> View attachment 7132


The original photo is still not big enough.....the original one is 590 X 534

This is the minimum size: 

1148 X 804


----------



## DDBsR4Me

Ok..stupid question...but where do I find the picture size? 

Will we be able to submit photos tomorrow?


----------



## DaneMama

DDBsR4Me said:


> Ok..stupid question...but where do I find the picture size?
> 
> Will we be able to submit photos tomorrow?


It depends on what internet browser you use...Internet Explorer, Chrome, etc? 

It depends on when either Rachel or I get around to closing it. I would assume later in the evening when either one of us are home from work LOL


----------



## rannmiller

DaneMama said:


> It depends on what internet browser you use...Internet Explorer, Chrome, etc?
> 
> It depends on when either Rachel or I get around to closing it. I would assume later in the evening when either one of us are home from work LOL



Yep! Man I still need to find a decent picture to submit!


----------



## DDBsR4Me

Is this one big enough?


----------



## DaneMama

DDBsR4Me said:


> Is this one big enough?
> 
> View attachment 7133


Its better, but still small. But looking back through most of the photos posted here they're too small. We would need full resolution photos.


----------



## malluver1005

Is mine too small? I don't know how to make it bigger.


----------



## twoisplenty

Heres one from me


----------



## frogdog

I have a question...with the new voting process...will this thread continue or pics that meet size requirements be pulled and posted in a new thread for voting/liking?

It only seems fair because so many members "like" before all entries are posted and may fail to come back.


----------



## DaneMama

A new thread WILL be made. 

Photos cannot be made bigger pixels wise which is what counts in this competition, they can be made smaller easily by cropping. If you post a picture here and its size is too small for requirements, check the full size image you have saved to your computer or disk as it should have the full size of the image. A lot of the time pictures are automatically made smaller on websites like this one so that it doesn't take up a lot of space/etc.


----------



## malluver1005

Ok, so the picture on my camera says dimensions 5184 x 3456. But when you right click on the one I posted here, it is way smaller. The size on my camera is what counts right?


----------



## Herzo

I have been looking back on my photos and it seems mine are either 2816x2112 or 4000x3000 I don't know enough about pictures to know why or what it means. I do have others I can post maybe not calendar worthy. I have the one I really wanted to post with all the wild flowers we had last year not so good of the dog but I may just to let you all see the flowers. They won't be like that this year.

If mine are not big enough then I will just forgo it, not a big issue. I don't take that good of pictures anyway. Except my drift picture of Richter I love that one.

Thanks Natalie for making it bigger for me.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Thanks Natalie for making mine bigger also! I hope it will still work. You know how computer challenged I am!!


----------



## DaneMama

For the calendar printing we will need those full sized photos from your camera. You'll have to email us those copies....


----------



## jdatwood




----------

